# Starter Motor Solenoid (Chevy 6.5TD)



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Starter Motor Solenoid (Chevy 6.5TD)

I suspect that the solenoid on my starter is playing up.
When i turn the key, for the first couple of times, all I get is a click, eventually, the starter will spin and the engine will fire.

I've been told that the solenoid contacts need cleaning/shimming/replacing? but would prefer to have a manual (or the relevent page) in front of me before I attempt stripdown and rebuild.

Does anyone know if this info is available online as the manuals are horrendously expensive?
Thanks


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar

Before spending loads of money check

1: The grounding cable on to the engine block, it may look fine but remove it and use a wire brush on the block the chassis and the terminals. It is a flexible lead about 30mm (ish) wide, non insulated.

2: The main positive connector goes from the engine battery to the lug on the starter solenoid and there is a second positive connecting lead on the same lug that goes on up to the main vehicle fuse board/supply panel. This connection also often makes a poor connection. 

I can't guarantee that this is the problem but, I have worked on loads of 6.5 Chevy's that have been booked in with the same fault and the problem has been resolved by the above action, which is cheaper than a new or rebuilt starter!

Hope that this helps

Eddie


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Paul

You could try here: http://motors.search.ebay.com/chevy..._trksidZm37QQcatrefZC12QQfromZR40QQsacatZ6029

Failing that I can ask James for you as he has manuals kicking about, whether he has one to suit your bus I do not know.
Cheers
Linda


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar its in the workhorse service manual in reasonable detail, if you want a copy on cd please pm me your address.

Olley


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Just thought! The main engine ground is at the back of the block so attack it with the engine hatch open!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info pips  
I'll act on it accordingly over the evenings of this week.
Must admit Eddie, I'd forgotton about the one under the dog hatch


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul, haven't I already sent you the Workhorse service manual on cd??

Or am I really losing it? :lol: 

Olley


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Paul, haven't I already sent you the Workhorse service manual on cd??
> Or am I really losing it? :lol:
> Olley


errrrr, in fairness, I think you might have done.  
I'll have a look when I get "home" tonight.  
It's one thing thats never failed to amaze ffiona and I.........
How the heck to we manage to "loose" so much in a 34ft X 8ft box!!!!  8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul I think we both need a holiday. :lol: :lol: You want page 2501 

Olley


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Zaskar:
You are well informed: the starter solenoid has a weak point: the contacts are of a poor quality so cleaning is a must for good operation. This is what I learned as a member of the " Diesel Page". So far my engine starts very well, however I changed the starting control system as recommended by some members of the Diesel Page. Also I learned that the starting switch situated at the steering column may cause starting problems. I carry a spare one just in case. Hope you can find out the root cause of your starting problems. Keep us informed we are all eager to learn.
Regards
John Bouwens


----------

